# Happpy Birthday to Tyler & Ullana



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending wishes to Sue's Tyler & to Alexa's Ullana!

:cheer::cheer::cheer:

Happy Birthday to two of SMs special pups!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tyler and Ullana. Valentine's Day seem so correct.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy birthday you two. You both have great mommies who love you. Hope you both have a day filled with ice cream and play


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday to two beautiful pups and great additions to the SM family.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

arty: Happy birthday to: "Sue's" Tyler arty: and "Alexa's" Ullana arty:

:w00t: I hope you all have a "funtastic" day! :wub:


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Happy Birthday sweet babies!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer:Happy 9th Birthday, Tyler!:cheer: . 

I hope you have the most fun birthday with lots of treats! Please ask your Mommy to give you birthday hugs and love from your Auntie Marie.



:cheer::tender:Happy Birthday, Beautiful Ullana!:tender::cheer:

I know your beautiful Mommy will make your birthday very special. Please ask your Mommy to give you birthday hugs and love from your Auntie Marie.:wub:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday to two sweet babies.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you all so much. :chili:Hard to believe Tyler is 9. If it wasn't for SM I wouldn't have him, have made all the friends I have here and gotten so involved in rescue with AMAR. He's such a blessing in our lives and as sweet as sugar. :wub: Tyler sends all his aunties and uncles kisses. And Happy Birthday, Ullana!:wub:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Sue that is a great picture of Tyler! :wub: He is simply adorable and Aviannah was so lucky to get him as her Valentine this year! Thanks again for the cards, we loved them!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

That IS a super picture of Tyler---so handsome & posing so perfectly!
Yes, SM brought us all together along w/our love of this special breed. Our pups are aging quickly and today is a good day to squeeze them tightly & spread a little love around!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is an amazing picture of T-rex. He always looks so happy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:tender::heart::smootch:HAPPY BIRTHDAY LITTLE CUPID BOY, YOUR MOMMY LOVES HER VALENTINE :wub: AUNTIE HOPES YOUR BEING SPOILED JUST RIGHT, I LOVE YOU LITTLE MAN :wub:



HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL ULLANA, IT'S JUST FITTING YOU WERE BORN ON VALENTINE'S DAY. I KNOW MOMMY IS SPOILING HER GIRL, AUNTIE LOVES YOU:wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

T............The perfect boy to be our Valentino:rochard:

Y.............Yes, he is a charmer:supacool:

L.............Love is in the air:heart:

E.............Everybody sends Birthday wishes:dothewave:

R.............Really? Already 9? Many more Valentines to celebrate this cutie patootie:Sooo cute:



And


U.............Ulla La La:tender:

L..............Lovely Valentine girl:heart:

L..............Loved like a princess:hugging:

A..............And today we are all ready to partyarty:

N..............Need a glass of wine?:wine:

A..............All of us are singing Happy Birthday ULLANA:chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033:



.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Such beautiful words for Tyler & Ullana. I am sorry to admit that I forgot that Tammy's Emma is also celebrating her birthday today. Happy Birthday Emma! I am getting old---forgive my memory sweet girl. We do love you too!!!!!!


----------



## Inma (Feb 6, 2018)

Happy Birthday sweet boy, you have the I am spoiled to pieces by my mama, look!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

E.............Everyone is sending best wishes:dothewave:

M.............Must tell us how old she is today:blink:

M.............Most of us would like to see some pictures of the Birthday Partyartytime:

A..............And Happy Birthday to her too:cheer:



.


----------

